# What is my vocal classification? not sure



## Ken Sabriones (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm 16 years old and I'm a bit curious
about my vocal classification cause 
sometimes I sound like a tenor
don't know if it's because I'm pushing
the high limits of my speaking voice.
However, some(few who have listened to my lowest notes) tell me I'm
a baritone.
my full range is from E2 to C#4
and in my best days I barely hit the D2.
With falsetto I can hardly reach a C5.
My questions is am I a baritone
or a tenor? I know it's kind of early
to classify accurately but I guess
you guys may have a pretty good
answer for me.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Ken, E2 to C#4 is a Bass tessitura. A Baritone is G2 to E4, and a Tenor B2 to G4. Your C5 falsetto falls a bit shy of an alto's D5 top note.


----------



## Ken Sabriones (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, Rick.
I'd like to point that I can hit an E2 but it isn't
as comfortable as an F2.
What gets me really confused is that I recently(relatively) joined
a choir and I was classified as 
a tenor but I always struggle with the E4 and A4 notes, but the teacher says
she classifies by "timbre".
Which exact classification would you
think I fall into with my current tessitura?
Thanks, again.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

You're a baritenor; so am I.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Which reminds me of the old joke of an aspiring, but clearly not very talented, singer asking his voice tutor whether he was a bass or a bass baritone, and being told he was neither. But seriously, at 16 your voice has not settled down and may change over the next couple of years.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

At your age, don't worry about labels. Concentrate on singing well and trying to develop a technique. Eventually (probably around age 19-20) your voice will tell you what it is. I know many singers who were put in the tenor section just because they needed tenors. I am one. Both your range and your timbre may change, given your youth.

Good luck!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

